# Advice to men who want their ladies to be gun gals!



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

We all have hobby's, passions and talents. Slippy has many and one of them is Marriage Counseling (and Pike Building) which he has turned into a very profitable bidness.

Today Boys and Girls, Ladies and Gentlemen, we will discuss how you knuckle draggin' menfolk can convince your Lady's (who are non-gun lady's) that Guns are Good! 

First; STOP TRYING TO CONVINCE THEM!

Second; GET THEM TO THE RANGE WITH ANOTHER LADY WHO IS AN EXPERIENCED GUN OWNER PREFERABLY A NRA CERTIFIED RANGE INSTRUCTOR

Third; BACK OFF ONCE YOU GET YOUR LADY TO THE RANGE. LET THE EXPERIENCED FEMALE RANGE INSTRUCTOR WORK WITH YOUR LADY.

Fourth; ONCE YOUR LADY IS INTERESTED IN FIREARMS AND HAS AGREED TO OWN A FIREARM OF HER OWN LET HER PICK IT OUT HERSELF. BACK OFF UNLESS SHE ASKS YOUR OPINION OR FOR YOUR HELP.

I've seen way too many situations where excellent firearm men bombard their ladies with information, training and techniques to the point that the lady is uncomfortable and a bad experience ensues.

My rule at my personal range is that no couple's are allowed to be "RANGE HOT" at the same time. 

Just my humble opine!:vs_wave:

Thoughts?


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Good advice Slippy. 
Being a son of the south and married to none other than a southern belle my wife was raised around guns. We have alway had guns in our home as a married couple but when she became interested in having a concealed weapons permit I knew she was ready to take her gun ownership to the next level. 
We went to our local LGS and she picked out her own pistol versus using one of my many as she had done before. This pistol was hers and hers only choosing, a PT-111 
Once she had a weapon of her own that she was comfortable with I signed her up with a SD class provided by Paul Forgey a local and respected SD teacher. 
My wife already knew how to shoot very well and was accustomed to shooting at the range with me. However I knew she would learn better from someone besides me. 

You have to take the relationship out of the relationship sometimes. 

I learned a long time ago when coaching my son in little league football that if I needed a message to stick it was better delivered by another coach than myself.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

We had a single rifle in the house when I was growing up and it was never taken out that I can remember. When I married my husband, I learned to shoot and clean any of his guns, but it wasn't until there was an immediate and personal threat to my kids that I decided it was time to get my own and I carry it almost 100% of the time I'm awake now.

I completely agree, once she's decided to get one, back off and let her go! I knew what I wanted years ago, just didn't justify the price until I had to. 

And when the gun comes home, back off some more! No pressure, no, "Here, let me show you how to do ____ or _____." No, "Hey, you're doing that wrong, here's how." Just SHUT UP and let her bond. The bond is important.

Then, when she asks, you can tell her everything she oughta know.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I did it Mrs. Camel. I got her and the boy to go to a two day pistol training class. Now she is looking to pick one of her own. I think she may go Springfield XD but we will see.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Marry a Marine problem solved. In fact a lot of them solved day one.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Excellent advice Slip, and if I may add .... Once you get her indoctrinated, you should buy her (Ok, actually buy you under false pretenses) a new firearm at every available occasion. :devil:


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

My wife finally realized how bad the world is getting and demanded her own CCW and asked me for training. Even went out on her own and took a class to get her CC permit. Carries everyday now. Even reminds me, sometime "if" I forget. There is NO doubt in my mind she would BANG FLOP any POS that needed an attitude adjustment.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Slippy, perfection.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Or just don't marry a chick that is not into guns when you meet her. Why piss away all that money on dates that could better be spent on guns and ammo.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Slippy said:


> We all have hobby's, passions and talents. Slippy has many and one of them is Marriage Counseling (and Pike Building) which he has turned into a very profitable bidness.
> 
> Today Boys and Girls, Ladies and Gentlemen, we will discuss how you knuckle draggin' menfolk can convince your Lady's (who are non-gun lady's) that Guns are Good!
> 
> ...


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Meh. I just told my wife it was ok if she didn't want to shoot. Most women aren't any good at it anyway, so she may as well leave it to the men. 


And it was on like donkey Kong.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Inor said:


> Why piss away all that money on dates


Dates? I won her over with my charming personality.

*Rancher*

or maybe it was my bank account


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

And if you are successful in getting your lady interested in weapons:
1) Always treat her good and with respect
2) Never cheat on her
3) Never let her find out you are probably more valuable dead than alive, (hide your insurance policy)


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

And women will develop their own technique. Example:

1. If slow, methodical fire is causing projectiles to occupy the same space as your body, CD is on the job.

2. If you believe you have just walked into a rabid swarm of pissed off 5.56mm hornet's bent on tearing your soul out through your fundament, that would be Ms. Suppressive Fire getting her range estimate.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> 3) Never let her find out you are probably more valuable dead than alive, (hide your insurance policy)


You honestly think you can hide something from a woman? She very likely knows how much you're "worth". hahaha


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> We all have hobby's, passions and talents. Slippy has many and one of them is Marriage Counseling (and Pike Building) which he has turned into a very profitable bidness.
> 
> Today Boys and Girls, Ladies and Gentlemen, we will discuss how you knuckle draggin' menfolk can convince your Lady's (who are non-gun lady's) that Guns are Good!
> 
> ...


Sound advice @Slippy . I learned years ago never to teach the woman your with. Particularly when she has a loaded pistol. :devil:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Another bit of advice. 

I've notice a trend where men often suggest a .38 Sp Revolver to novice lady's who are interested in buying their first firearm. I've done that in the past but have come to change my mind. I'd rather suggest a .22 Magnum or a .22LR in semi-auto.

Think of her first firearm as a training tool and not a personal defense firearm. (Do not misunderstand me, the .22 Mag and .22 LR are deadly rounds, but obviously not the first choice in personal defense situations) 

Pick out a semi-auto that you can later buy the same model in a 9mm or .45acp later as the novice lady becomes more skilled and is ready for a larger caliber. I still do not suggest a .40sw or a 10mm to many lady's. Yes, I know some who handle them better than I, but that is not the norm in my experience. Put a +P 40sw in a small frame semi and its damn difficult for a novice shooter to keep the second round on target. IMHO

Don't get me wrong, there is nothing wrong with a revolver, I love revolvers, and if your lady wants a revolver, that's ok. Mrs Slippy's first handgun was a revolver. My point in this post is not to ignore the rimfire semiauto.

Just a suggestion...


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Another bit of advice.
> 
> I've notice a trend where men often suggest a .38 Sp Revolver to novice lady's who are interested in buying their first firearm. I've done that in the past but have come to change my mind. I'd rather suggest a .22 Magnum or a .22LR in semi-auto.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't that be impractical? I mean, if you have the expendable cash to buy more than one it's a very sound idea (and who can't use a .22 pistol? I'd love to have one for dispatching), but if money is tight, it seems prudent to invest once in something that will serve its purpose long term. That's what we did. I'd have hated getting a .22, my 1911 is perfect.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Correct Indie, if one has the expendable cash, than my earlier suggestion makes sense.

Knowing that firearms tend to multiply, having a "trainer gun" is still not a bad idea. I can tell you, I love all my .22 LR and have had a Kel Tec PMR 30 chambered in .22 WMR on my wish list for quite some time. What a sweet little shooter! AND, I would have no problem using it as a defense weapon should the situation call for it. Anyway, good discussion!

https://www.keltecweapons.com/pistols/pmr-30



indie said:


> Wouldn't that be impractical? I mean, if you have the expendable cash to buy more than one it's a very sound idea (and who can't use a .22 pistol? I'd love to have one for dispatching), but if money is tight, it seems prudent to invest once in something that will serve its purpose long term. That's what we did. I'd have hated getting a .22, my 1911 is perfect.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Correct Indie, if one has the expendable cash, than my earlier suggestion makes sense.
> 
> Knowing that firearms tend to multiply, having a "trainer gun" is still not a bad idea. I can tell you, I love all my .22 LR and have had a Kel Tec PMR 30 chambered in .22 WMR on my wish list for quite some time. What a sweet little shooter! AND, I would have no problem using it as a defense weapon should the situation call for it. Anyway, good discussion!
> 
> https://www.keltecweapons.com/pistols/pmr-30


I like that. My 9 year old heard "30 round mag" and came over in a hurry. "Oooh, can that be my pistol?" "Do you have $454?" "No, but..."


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Excellent thread @Slippy and funny you should bring this up. I just took Lady Sas to the range for the first time. She had never shot a firearm before. No NRA instructors there so I had to teach her myself. I made sure not to be overbearing. Before we even got to the range I taught her the 5 basics of handling a firearm. While there I taught her form and getting comfortable and then how to load and rack the weapon.








We first went through about 100 rds of .22 so she could get comfortable. In the pic you'll notice her thumb is positioned behind the slide. Only took one time of her thumb getting nailed before she self corrected that.

After she was comfortable we moved onto the S&W 9mm. She did very well. This pic is her first 3 clips with the 9mm. She could only get 7 rds in at a time.









The look of excitement was worth the price of admission. She had a lot of fun and already wants to go to the outdoor range to try the rifles.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent @Sasquatch


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

I need to get MA out to practice it's been a while. Thanks for the gidyup


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Excellent thread @Slippy and funny you should bring this up. I just took Lady Sas to the range for the first time. She had never shot a firearm before. No NRA instructors there so I had to teach her myself. I made sure not to be overbearing. Before we even got to the range I taught her the 5 basics of handling a firearm. While there I taught her form and getting comfortable and then how to load and rack the weapon.
> 
> View attachment 49281
> 
> ...


Ummm ... Squatch , your ass is grass.


----------

